# Puppy Farm Raid- Dogs Needing Homes



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Crossposted.



> Last week 60 dogs were rescued by the UlsterSPCA fromA puppy farm raid in Northern Ireland and taken to Benvardin Kennels. These animals were being kept in appalling conditions. The UlsterSPCA, staff at Benvardin and staff from Canine Creations in Ballymoney have begun the arduous task of vaccinating, treat...ing and grooming ready for adoption. The dogs range from pups upwards and include the following breeds:· King Charles· Jack Russell Terrier· Schnauzer· Kerry Blue· Rottweiler· Shih Tzu· Cairn Terrier. Pictures of all the animals will be available over the next few days, but if you are interested in re-homing or know of some-one looking for a dog then please do not hesitate to contact 07979 534 023 or email benvardinkennels.co.uk These animals have had a bad start in life and urgently require a good home. Please help us to help them and all the other animals in the shelter.


See for more info: 
Home


----------

